# LDX Durability



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I"ve read mixed reviews on the Breakaway LDX rods.Are they durable over the longhaul or should I look at other rods?


----------



## jpat2277 (Feb 27, 2008)

i have a LDX paired with a 525 mag, and i have no complaints at all. it has been fished plenty of times, and has been used on the casting field as well. very, very light weight for a thirteen foot rod. all around nice rod.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I have one and have had no complaints. It's a long caster and easy to hold.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

And they float too! Jpat knows what I am talking about


----------



## jpat2277 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, they do float, rheard514 went in after mine, when my spike got pulled over. he lost the fish but saved my rod, what a pal. thanks again, i owe ya one


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for the price.. get a 6nbait from tommy instead right now.

its on sale.


----------



## scoobe (Jan 2, 2007)

I broke mine the first day I took it practice casting. I was doing OTG with 4 oz but only exerting light force. The blank snapped around the 3rd or 4th guide. I couple calls to Breakaway and they sent me a new top section.


----------



## CaptJack (Sep 10, 2007)

I own three LDX rods and fish them hard every year. They are rather thin-walled and are super light. I know from experience that they do not take well to being dropped against a sharp, heavy object. That being said, I love the rods due to their lightness, their casting ability and their price. I do throw rather heavy baits/sinker combinations without any problems (5.5 oz sinker and live finger mullet), but generally use the rods with 4.5 oz sinkers and shrimp or sandfleas. The AFAW rod, being thicker walled and heavier does lend itsself to being a "tougher", more damage resistant rod. However, I don't think they are that much better for the amount of money they cost. I'll stick with the inexpensive LDX for now.

CaptJack


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

inexpensive??
the ldx and hdx run about 200$

right now. the afaw 6nbaits are running 130-170$..

the 6nbait has parallel butt thick wall graphite.
very durable IMO. even the tip spigot is thick for durability


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

i heard they dont have the best guides


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

jerkjigger said:


> i heard they dont have the best guides


I've had no problems with them.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The bottom line is there are those that love um and those that don't. The AFAW is a hot item right now as was the Breakaway a while back as was the 525 mag and the slsh now it's the saltist. Give a couple months it will be something else. I'll stick with my HDX's and my Abu 6500 and watch Greg and others make money.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had four LDXs. Two of them broke in the act of pendulum casting three-ounce lures. Both of those were purchased from secondary sources (one from Cabelas). The other two have been fine. Those were directly from Breakaway.

My take on this (and those of others "in the know") is Breakaway had some layup and design problems in their early LDX production. These rods could very well still be in stock at secondary retailers. I think if you purchase a LDX directly from Nick at Breakaway you will have no worries mate. The LDX is one heck of a rod at one heck of a price. Ya gotta be a fairly accomplished caster to wring all the potential out of it. I would recommend other rods for beginners.- HPD


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

What rod would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve Dupree said:


> What rod would you recommend for a beginner?


My favorite easy to use and modestly priced long distance rod is the 12' Daiwa Emblem EMES1202MHRS ($129). It's a little unique in that it has a butt over tip ferrule. This allows this rod to retain some real butt power. It overhead thump casts AND pendulum casts well in the 2-4 ounce range. My specialty is long distance plugging. You would have to talk to someone else if you want advise on a rod for heavier bait fishing. - HPD


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AirDown said:


> The bottom line is there are those that love um and those that don't. The AFAW is a hot item right now as was the Breakaway a while back as was the 525 mag and the slsh now it's the saltist. Give a couple months it will be something else. I'll stick with my HDX's and my Abu 6500 and watch Greg and others make money.:beer:opcorn:



absolutely. I think for a long time I just bought two of every new thing that came out. And what I've realized is that very few of the new "items" are worth any of the hype. I guess biz's and distributers all need a new "hot" item that they can get so they can in turn get a share of the market. 

I've owned an LDX and HDX. Both great rods for the purpose. Stiff rods that can throw the piss out of their intended weights. I've had no durability issues with any rod other than TICA. And their 9ft tica will outhrow most of the new hot metal blanks. I didnt like the AFAW rods for my personal style, bc the rod does not suite the way I throw. I'll be keeping my custom BY's and Fusion Mags until something comes where I feel like it really has surpassed them in quality and cost.

Again personally I"ve not had any issues with any of the HDX's or LDX's. I would definately throw some rods before I invest in one unless your a ho like I was. 

-Neil The Reformed HO

NTRH


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> -Neil The Reformed HO
> 
> NTRH


So you want to buy that Fusion Magnum back?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*lightness versus durability*

you can have one or the other so take your pick.

Thicker walled carbon fiber rods like the wheeler rods are going to be a lot tougher than thin walled graphite rods, but at the expense of being heavier. 

If your stuff gets handled fairly roughly, it will last longer if you opt for the more durable carbon fiber. If weight is first and foremost in your "ideal" rod, stick with graphite, but take a little more care in handling it and you'll be fine.


It's going to be interesting seeing how the new CTS blanks hold up to some tough fishing. They are extremely light, and a bit thinner in the walls, so time will tell.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> absolutely. I think for a long time I just bought two of every new thing that came out. And what I've realized is that very few of the new "items" are worth any of the hype. I guess biz's and distributers all need a new "hot" item that they can get so they can in turn get a share of the market.
> 
> I've owned an LDX and HDX. Both great rods for the purpose. Stiff rods that can throw the piss out of their intended weights. I've had no durability issues with any rod other than TICA. And their 9ft tica will outhrow most of the new hot metal blanks. I didnt like the AFAW rods for my personal style, bc the rod does not suite the way I throw. I'll be keeping my custom BY's and Fusion Mags until something comes where I feel like it really has surpassed them in quality and cost.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad I'm not the only one that see's this.:beer:


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently got a HDX from cabelas.
I like this rod alot.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Steve Dupree said:


> What rod would you recommend for a beginner?


Howdy Steve,

IMO looking at the basic questions may help you decide. You may want to think about your budget, such as a price range for the rod/reel. What type of fishing do you plan to do? Do you want to focus on one type of fishing with the first set up or strive for multiple use with not really doing the best at any one type of fishing?

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I want an all around rod that will give me some more distance than the Tica(11 ft) and Diawa Sealine (11ft.) spinning rods I have.I'd prefer to spend around $150 or less.I've decided that the 525mag is the best conventional reel to start with.I just want a decent rod to match it with.I'ii be fishing for whiting,pomps,blues,reds and small sharks.Thanks for any help.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd check out the 11 and 12 foot daiwa saltiga rods...extremely light, great quality graphite, and lifetime warranty. They are on my shopping list.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I do like Daiwa tackle.My 11ft sealine is a good rod for the money.


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

I fish both an LDX & HDX 13' ... like them both very much - I agree with High Plains ..it took me awhile before I could really get the best out of them. Don't overlook the Tsunamis if they're available to you. I think they're pretty underrated rods.. alot of BANG for the buck $110 -$115.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

chinookhead said:


> I'd check out the 11 and 12 foot daiwa saltiga rods...extremely light, great quality graphite, and lifetime warranty. They are on my shopping list.


I have a 12' Daiwa Saltiga. It fishes very much like a 13' LDX. With your eyes closed, it would be hard to tell them apart. The Saltiga has a 25 inch butt and the LDX has a MUCH longer butt. The "working" length of these two rods (reel stem to tip) are almost the same. I consider the 12' Saltiga to also be a non-beginner rod. Maybe the 11' Saltiga is different and I'll have a chance to try one in a few months. The Saltigas are very well made and maybe the best bang for the buck out there but also maybe not the ideal beginner choice. The 12 footer requires good technique to make it perform well. - HPD


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

*LDX durability*

Thanks for the advice.From what I can gather the LDX and the Saltiga are not good rods for people who are just getting started throwing conventional.The main thing I need is a good rod to start with and later on I can get a rod that is more technical.The question is what is that rod?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve Dupree said:


> I want an all around rod that will give me some more distance than the Tica(11 ft) and Diawa Sealine (11ft.) spinning rods


What weights are you trying to get a rod to throw?
If it's 4-6, the AFAW rods Tommy has on sale are supposedly easy to load (well...for Tommy..not sure how you or I would do with them 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50201


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve Dupree said:


> I want an all around rod that will give me some more distance than the Tica(11 ft) and Diawa Sealine (11ft.) spinning rods I have.I'd prefer to spend around $150 or less.I've decided that the 525mag is the best conventional reel to start with.I just want a decent rod to match it with.I'ii be fishing for whiting,pomps,blues,reds and small sharks.Thanks for any help.


You will find that changing rods will not give you the added distance you seek. Added distance will come from learning to rig your baits in streamlined / aerodynamic manners and from developing casting styles that are condusive to distance. As a starter, investigate "clip down rigs" and "off the ground" casts. Those investigations will lead you to more things. Most surf rods are excellent when used within their weight ratings. There is a wealth of information to be found through the "search" function. - HPD


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

*LDX durability*

I have been surf fishing for 35 years.What I have used in the past has been spinning tackle.My first rod and reel was a True Temper 747 reel matched with a Garcia fiberglass rod.I've got a fair amount of experience casting a spinning rod.It's just that I want to try throwing conventional and I'm settled on the 525 mag reel.What I want is a good quality rod for around $150 or less that will throw about 3-6 ozs.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like the LDX should be fine except it's $190. Since you're surf fishing from the beach, the 13' length should also be ok for you (nothing to get caught on). Take this opinion w/ a grain of salt though, since I've never tried an LDX. Not sure what HPD means by "not for beginners" 

Regarding distance casting, I've read that everyone has a certain length sweet spot though...some will hit max distance w/ 11' rods, some w/ 12', some w' 15' rods...


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

*My review*

I own the LDX it is the spinner and I get a good 100 yds with it (thats with bait) my farthest was around 500 ft.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

get a tica or tsunami...good rods to learn on...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

afaw 6nbait... on sale from tommy.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ooeric said:


> afaw 6nbait... on sale from tommy.


I think there all gone. Better check the thread


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

kenyee said:


> Not sure what HPD means by "not for beginners"
> QUOTE]
> 
> This means they will not be able to load the rod. If the term and concept of "loading" is foreign to you then you are not ready for this rod. The LDX is also sensative to timing issues and power applications/transitions during the cast.
> ...


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

It looks like I need to get the OM 12ft. lite or the Daiwa Emblem.I do also own a Lamiglas (Surf and Jetty) surf spinning rod .How are there casting rods?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, HPD.
What distance factors have you seen from beginners not being able to load an LDX? E.g., 60% distance compared to a non-beginner, etc.?
I was thinking the same thing applies to using too light or heavy a weight w/ a rod. At the "sweet spot", it launches max distance. At smaller weights, it only goes 70%, then 50% with too light weights, etc.
Load point is the time it stays in the optimum slingshot effect point as you launch each of these weights as well.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve: one other thing you can do is run a casting reel on a spinning rod to test it. It won't go as far as a casting rod because of the bigger guides, but it'll do ok. You can't do the opposite though. There was a long debate on SOL about this and that was the conclusion...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

kenyee said:


> Thanks, HPD.
> What distance factors have you seen from beginners not being able to load an LDX? E.g., 60% distance compared to a non-beginner, etc.?
> I was thinking the same thing applies to using too light or heavy a weight w/ a rod. At the "sweet spot", it launches max distance. At smaller weights, it only goes 70%, then 50% with too light weights, etc.
> Load point is the time it stays in the optimum slingshot effect point as you launch each of these weights as well.


Thanks Kenyee for continuing with this interesting discussion! I'll do my best to explain my thoughts. Bear in mind that the ultimate experts are the competition casters. Most of what I have learned has been from them and it can be applied to long distance surf fishing.

It takes more than simply loading the rod to make a truly long distance cast. It also requires rod tip speed. The “unloading” of the rod is the final springboard in launching the lure/bait after speed has been generated during the arc of the rods forward motion. Think of the rod’s loading as stored energy that is added to the rest of the cast. If loading a rod was the sole generator of distance we could all hang weights at the upper end or our rod’s rating and lob it a long ways. It doesn’t work this way.
It requires skill, timing, and strength to generate high rod tip speed and couple that with the release of stored energy from the rod loading. Different rod flex patterns respond differently to applications of timing and power. The least fussy flex pattern (in terms of timing and power) is a rod with a flexible butt section. These load well despite less than perfect form and allow applications of speed in non-critical manners. They sort of release all their stored energy (load) all at once. The most fussy flex pattern is one with a powerful and stiffer butt. These rods are sensitive to good applications of timing and power but can unleash a lot of stored power in a dynamic way if everything is done well. Longer rods are capable of higher tip speeds because it’s a longer “lever”. The forces (overcoming inertia) involved with these higher speeds require a degree of learned control. 
A beginner (or non-accomplished caster) can cast a LDX but would have a hard time combining rod tip speed and the timing of both the loading and unloading element. It might feel stiff, awkward, and non-responsive to his efforts. He would cast better with a more flexible butt and it would feel more coordinated. He would use less effort and the rod would feel more responsive to him. It would be more satisfying to his efforts. It’s all about learning to walk before you learn to run. 
The LDX is an amazing rod. I love it and can plug the Mexican surf with it for hours at a time with casts in the 150 yard range. I’ve caught countless big roosterfish, crevelle, cubera, etc. with it. I am a big advocator of the LDX as a “next step” rod. It’s a run away rod for someone who has already learned to walk. - HPD http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

What is the best rod for a beginner?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, HPD. So from what it sounds like, a stiff rod butt section will transmit a caster's power/technique better to the launch of a lure for distance but the optimal launch window is smaller than if the rod were more flexible...my guess is this is because the launch window size is dependent on how flexible the rod tip area is down to where it is stiff (more flexible = bigger launch window). But this is also impacted by how much weight is needed to flex the tip into the launch point and how strong/stiff the flexible area affects how much weight can be launched effectively. 

So in terms of rod rankings (for the 2-5 range), something like:
Tica Dolphin, Tsunami Trophy = beginner
Daiwa Sealine/Emcast = intermediate
AFAW/LDW = advanced (though it still puzzles me that Tommy thinks the AFAW is easy to load which might put it more into the intermediate category)

It's still be nice to be able to say a beginner can only cast N% as well as a seasoned caster w/ the LDX, or M% w/ different weights w/ a rod, etc. instead of having manufacturers specify "action" and "lure weights"...and this doesn't even take into account fish bite detection which requires a flexible tip


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rod action and how it works for individual casters/fishermen is a personal thing. What works well for one guy may not be the right rod for another, even if they are both experienced casters.

Most modern graphite/carbon rods are fast action, some moreso than others. This means that the tip bends more than the butt on the cast which will give somewhat of a "J" bend when loaded. Most will have a stiffer butt section that adds to the "J" bend. A lot of your tourney rods fall into the more extreme end of this range with very fast action tips. This is great for guys that have the timing and power but can be hard to handle for others. Zziplex HST, FT, SST as well as fishing rods like the AFAW Beach (I hate to include the beach here because it is easy to load but it does have a fast action), match and Surf.

There are several modern rods out there though that have a more moderate action. More parabolic in their bend and give more of a "C" shape when loaded. The Zziplex XTR, ZTI and fishing rods like the WRI Fusion, Inferno and Nail as well as the AFAW Big Beach and Universal fall into this catagory. So does the HDX/LDX. Stiffer tip and a slightly softer butt allows the rod to load deeper into the blank, storing power well into the butt.

For tourney casting the fast action rods tend to favor the high swing pendulum guys and the more parabolic rods tend to favor guys throwing flat arc and groundcast styles.

For fishing it really depends on your stayle of cast. You should try as many rods as possible to find what works for you!!

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Tommy said:


> *For tourney casting the fast action rods tend to favor the high swing pendulum guys and the more parabolic rods tend to favor guys throwing flat arc and groundcast styles.*
> For fishing it really depends on your stayle of cast. You should try as many rods as possible to find what works for you!!



And that sums it up in a easy way. So one only needs to know how they cast and they can make a more informed selection based on their style.

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

What does the height and arm length of caster play in all this or does it matter? I'm 6'3" and have long arms. The bottomline in all this is I want a good rod to get started with and then work my way up after that.I'm landlocked here in Macon,but I have several football fields and open lots where I can practice before I hit the beach.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I would have several questions for you

Where will you be fishing?

What species are you fishing for?

What weights do you plan to cast?


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I will be fishing in N.E. Florida(St.Augustine) and St.Simons Island,Ga..The species of fish that we catch range from bluefish,reds,black drum,whiting,pompanos,jacks,and small to medium sharks.We throw 3-6 oz + bait. I have a Tica 11ft rod(3-8) matched with a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500,a Daiwa sealine 11ft(3-6)(my favorite rod) matched with a Shimano Baitrunner,and Lamiglas 9'6"(3/4-3 oz)(plugging rod) matched with a Stradic.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 16, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> And that sums it up in a easy way. So one only needs to know how they cast and they can make a more informed selection based on their style.
> 
> Thanks Tommy.


Yes, thanks Tommy. The thing is, a beginner does not know how he/she casts. They should get moderate priced rod that is known to be popular and is in wide usage. After some time, they can identify their style of casting or have a desire to develop a different style of casting. This will guide his next rod choice. There is no "best" beginner rod. Tica, Daiwa,Tsunami, Okuma, etc.... the field is pretty level in that category. 

Back to the original question posted.....once again, the aerodynamics of the launched lure/bait is a much bigger distance factor than the rod used. Once you have puzzled this out, then upgrading the rod will give you some returns.

This has been one of the more interesting posts lately. Sure beats "what's the best braid" !! - HPD


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

If you are content, satisfied with the way the Tica feels, then the LDX should not be too difficult for you to load. It is not as fast in the tip as the Tica, but its faster in the tip than the Sealine or Lami.

My 15 yr old son throws the LDX with a ground cast and likes the action a lot. I prefer the Lami and Century as they are more moderate action.

I will probably have one for field work shortly as its fairly priced and a very nice rod for the money.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Tommy:
Where does the AFAW 6nBait fit into that? I presume it's more a J shape on cast because it's stiffer than the Beach/Universal/Surf since it's meant to launch heavier baits?

So J shape on cast = less of a launch time window and C shape = more? Or J shape means less stored energy and more energy from caster?

What you're saying about the LDX/HDX being a C shape seems to mean that they're better for beginners than the AFAW? That seems to mean Steve would be ok w/ the HDX...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kenyee said:


> Tommy:
> Where does the AFAW 6nBait fit into that? I presume it's more a J shape on cast because it's stiffer than the Beach/Universal/Surf since it's meant to launch heavier baits?
> 
> So J shape on cast = less of a launch time window and C shape = more? Or J shape means less stored energy and more energy from caster?
> ...


The 6nbait (4-8) fits nicely in between the Beach (6-10nbait) and the SURF/Universal (2-5). The action of the 6nbait in the 12-13 footer is very similar to the beach and will handle 8nbait with no problem. The fast action AFAW's (Beach, Surf and the 6nbait) are really easy to load and cast compared to other similar rods.

Typically, the fast action rods that bend into more of a J shape are more timing critical and respond well to a caster that is spot on with his technique. I'm not sure about a 'launch window", it really depends on the individual and how deep he can load the rod into the butt.

I would not say that the LDX/HDX are better than the AFAW's for a beginner. The AFAW's go a little against what you would expect, they really are easy to cast and have great bite detection.

Another point on beginers and rod selection. As you learn to cast, your skill will develop around the tool you are using. If you get used to a parabolic rod then that is what you will probably enjoy casting. Same with a fast action rod. The body/mind is a very adaptable thing.

Tommy


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Is the 6nbait useful as a rod for general surf fishing in N.E.Florida(whiting,pompano,etc.) or is a little heavy for this type of fishing?I've seen the video with this rod and it really looks impressive.I just don't need a rod to throw 8 and bait at this time.But if it will load 4 and bait to 6 and bait nicely this seems like it may be the best value.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

To be honest I've never fished NE Fla.... 

If your needs dictate throwing 4-6 oz a loooong way on a budget then the 6nbait would be a good choice. If you need to throw less than 4 then it probably would not be your best choice. It is heavier than the LDX because it is a thicker walled blank. It is also thinner. I have the 12 and 13' in stock in spinning omly and the 9,10 and 11 in spinning and casting. 

If you need to throw less than 4 the the 12' Universal is one sweet casting/fishing machine. Very thin, powerful and one of the most pleasant rods that I have ever cast. It excels throwing 2-5and will handle 6nbait with no problem. The 10'9" Uptide also does a great job in the 2-5 oz range.

Tommy


----------

